# BB Size and band width



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

What size BB's to use?

I'm thinking this is probably broken down in to 3 good options?

The best size for hunting

The best size for targets

The best alrounder

Same question for bands?

Thinking of theraband, what is the best width of gold to use and for which application and what size BB.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

This question is going to be hard to answer. Band width depends on the material (you specify theraband), draw length, ammo size and the distance you are shooting.

While some shooters are still using theraband, it has fallen out of favor with many. There seems to be material better suited for slingshots coming out of china.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> This question is going to be hard to answer. Band width depends on the material (you specify theraband), draw length, ammo size and the distance you are shooting.
> 
> While some shooters are still using theraband, it has fallen out of favor with many. There seems to be material better suited for slingshots coming out of china.


Do you mean the GZK stuff?

I'm happy to experiment with all sorts. I had assumed the theraband gold was the stuff to use and gamekeeper john seems to favour it - so i'd assumed it was decent stuff.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I still use theraband gold for a lot of my shooting. For me it is like the base line all others are judged by. That said I do like the .60 and .65 precise from Dankung. I found that I like a band set cut to a 20mm to 12mm taper and a 220mm length for general use and I mostly shoot 3/8 steel but with the .65 precise I am comfortable shooting 7/16 steel. I only target shoot and do not hunt but these set ups seem to work well on both soda and tin cans. Just my $0.02


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I really enjoy the sumeike from china it shoots great i can buy cheap from US re-seller so short wait time. I have used theraband and it doesn't hold a candle to this stuff, its made for slingshots. I have shot the Precise it is good as well. Gamekeeper has videos raving about the Gzk I am looking forward to trying it myself. I'm waiting the 3 weeks for it to arrive from China now. There are a ton of ammo combos to band sizes. Simple shot has good video talking about this. Pocket Predator has area dedicated to this in his website also. Good luck figuring it out is 1/2 the fun.

I use .55 Sumeike with 5/16" bb. 5/8" to 1/2" taper over 6.5" for my 33" draw target shooting

.70 Sumeike .44cal lead bb, 1 1/4" to 1" taper over 6.5" to get critters


----------



## Duke1066 (Apr 20, 2019)

Do you know of any us seller that sells precut tapers?


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Duke1066 said:


> Do you know of any us seller that sells precut tapers?


No. But its so easy to cut with a rotary cutter. Give it a try.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Duke1066 said:


> Do you know of any us seller that sells precut tapers?


Yes simple shot does: https://simple-shot.com/vip/die-cut-slingshot-bands/


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i usually use office bands and 1/2 in by 2 in pouches for BBs,occassionaly 3/8s wide TBG same pouches,pull to my earlobe,and they seem to work well for what they are and what they shoot


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

I just made a set of bands for BB's. I am shooting a short draw setup (31") OTT. Here are the results. They are FAST, but I do not get any hand slap and so far have over 400 shots on the band set. Hope this helps. Cheers, Steve


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Blaze said:


> What size BB's to use?
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of theraband, what is the best width of gold to use and for which application and what size BB.


3/8 steel is the most commonly used pellet size.. BB is a shot size designation, and there is only one BB size. Yes, I know I'm being anal, and urinating over the windward rail.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

9mm lead = 0.75 precise 170mm (20-12 taper)
10.5mm lead = 0.90 precise 170mm (20-12)

For shortdraw style under<500% elongation


----------

